#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Mijn vriend is islamitisch...Ik christelijk

## Leyla_Dogan

Ik heb een vraagje en ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.
Het zit zeg maar zo, mijn vriend is islamitisch en ik ben christelijk. Dat heeft tot nu toe nog geen problemen opgeleverd, maar ik vraag me af of dat nog zal komen. Ik heb er geen problemen mee dat hij niet christelijk is, omdat ik vind dat het niet belangrijk is welke naam je geloof draagt. Het gaat erom dat je gelooft. En hij ziet dat precies hetzelfde.

Nu vraag ik me af of een van ons zich zou moeten bekeren als we gaan trouwen.

Als iemand meer weet over relatie/huwelijk tussen een moslim en een andere- of niet gelovige dan zou ik graag horen hoe dat dan is gegaan.

Ook merk ik dat hij soms zou willen dat ik wat meer ingetogen was. Ik ben heel vrij opgevoed en ga makkelijk tegen dingen in, zo ook tegen mijn vriend. Uiteindelijk is het na veel discusieren eigenlijk wel zo dat zijn woorden wet zijn. Maar ik zou graag willen weten hoe dat binnen de moslim cultuur gaat. Moeten vrouwen hun mannen in alle gevallen geloven/vertrouwen/gehoorzamen of zijn er ook grenzen?

Als iemand me hierbij kan helpen, graag!

----------


## moeslim

een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam.
In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man.

----------


## Leyla_Dogan

Ok, dus als ik me bekeer dan mag ik met hem trouwen...wat moet ik daar precies voor doen? Hoe gaat dat te werk?

----------


## Lady_Du_Rif

Salaaam ou alaikoum wa rahmatoelahi wabarakatoehoe

Om je te bekeren moet je de Geloofbelijdenis uitspreken met 
getuigen ( mensen die dus moslim zijn).
en gedragen als een moslim .....
Moslims verbeter me als ik fout ben plz !!

wassalaam ou alaikoum wa rahmatoelahi wa barakatoehoe

----------


## BRAND`S

Kijk anders eens op www.monotheist.nl daar vind genoeg informatie zonder culturele inbreng en traditie vanuit andere landen en je merkt dat er eigenlijk dat de bijbel niet zoveel verschilt met de koran en dit is uitgelegd op een nuchtere nederlandse manier.

----------


## kultoom

Waarom zou je moslim worden als het alleen is om te trouwen? Voordat je gaat trouwen zou ik eerst goed nadenken over war jij wilt.ik ben zelf nederlands en was al moslim voordat ik ging trouwen.maar ik denk dat als je alleen maar moslim wordt zodat je met hem kunt trouwen,dat het dan gen goede zaak is.Als je in je hart echt zegt dat je moslima wilt zijn,zou ik beginnen met wat informatie te zoeken erover.En wel bij de juiste personen.In mijn dagelijkse leven ken ik ook mensen die met een partner met een ander geloof zijn getrouwd.Wat ik heb gemerkt is dat het in het begin wel goed gaat.Maar als er eenmaal kinderen ter wreld komen zijn er vele meningsverschillen over de opvoeding.wordt het kind vrij opgevoed,of met de normen en waarden van de islam? Trouwen is geen spelletje,moet je goed over nadenken.Het is de bedoeling dat het voor je leven is.Je kunt geen beslissing nemen omdat je nu verliefd bent...wat zou je doen als je getrouwd bent,en je krijgt er spijt van? Het is meer dan de geloofsbelijdenis uitspreken.Die heeft geen enkele waarde als die alleen door je tong gezegd wordt.je moet het met je hele hart en ziel zeggen.Ik hoop dat ik je een beetje heb kunnen helpen. groetjes,Kultoom

----------


## ibrahiem

> _Geplaatst door Lady_Du_Rif_ 
> *Salaaam ou alaikoum wa rahmatoelahi wabarakatoehoe
> 
> Om je te bekeren moet je de Geloofbelijdenis uitspreken met 
> getuigen ( mensen die dus moslim zijn).
> en gedragen als een moslim .....
> Moslims verbeter me als ik fout ben plz !!
> 
> wassalaam ou alaikoum wa rahmatoelahi wa barakatoehoe*



Getuigen hoeft niet perse maar dat is wel beter, maar je kan de shahada ook alleen uitspreken. Trouwens in dit geval kan je het gewoon met je vriend erbij doen. Over het gedragen als een moslim als je moslim bent moet je je ook als moslim gedragen maar dat is in principe geen voorwaarde om moslim te zijn. De geloofsgetuigenis is trouwens gewoon zeggen ashadoe anla ilaha ill'Allah wa ashadoe anna Moehammadin rasoel'Allah. Van Christen naar moslim is eigenlijk niet zon grote stap als je Mohammmad als profeet aanneemt en de drieeenheid verwerpt ben je er eigenlijk al, natuurlijk veranderen de regels doordat je Mohammad als profeet aanneemt.

wa salam Ibrahiem

----------


## gentleman_z

hoi, ook ik ben zelf getrouwd geweest met een koatholieke vrouw, het is een kwestie van nemen en geven. maar mocht je meer willen weten mail mij gerust.

zack.

----------


## amadeus

Ik dacht dat moslimmannen wel met christelijke of joods vrouwen mochten trouwen, zelfs zonder dat dezen zich eerst bekeerden.

In meen echter dat moslima's altijd enkel en alleen met moslimmannen mogen huwen.

Het ging erom dat de kinder als moslim moeten worden opgevoed en dat daar de man het beslissingrecht over heeft of zoiets.

----------


## Ghiezzoe

5:5 This day are (all) things good and pure made lawful unto you. The food of the people of the book is lawful unto you and yours is lawful unto them. (Lawful unto you in marriage) are (not only) chaste women who are believers, but chaste women among the people of the book, revealed before your time,- when ye give them their due dowers, and desire chastity, not lewdness, nor secret intrigues if any one rejects faith, fruitless is his work, and in the Hereafter he will be in the ranks of those who have lost (all spiritual good). 





> _Geplaatst door amadeus_ 
> *Ik dacht dat moslimmannen wel met christelijke of joods vrouwen mochten trouwen, zelfs zonder dat dezen zich eerst bekeerden.
> 
> In meen echter dat moslima's altijd enkel en alleen met moslimmannen mogen huwen.
> 
> Het ging erom dat de kinder als moslim moeten worden opgevoed en dat daar de man het beslissingrecht over heeft of zoiets.*

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Leyla_Dogan_ 
> *Ok, dus als ik me bekeer dan mag ik met hem trouwen...wat moet ik daar precies voor doen? Hoe gaat dat te werk?*



Hoow hoow hoow...je moet je niet gaan bekeren omdat je met hem wil trouwen. Dan is het niet geldig. Je moet zelf "het licht" zien.

----------


## fever

Als ik jou was zou ik me niet bekeren, hij moet namelijk respecteren dat je een ander geloof hebt als hij dat niet doet dan rot hij toch lekker op. Want ik vind dat he uiteindelijk niet uitmaakt in wie je gelooft of niet gelooft als je maar een goed mens bent. 

En ja en ik ben een moslim maar heel gematigd ingesteld en ik vind dat sommige regels achterhaald zijn  :boer:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door amadeus_ 
> *Ik dacht dat moslimmannen wel met christelijke of joods vrouwen mochten trouwen, zelfs zonder dat dezen zich eerst bekeerden.
> 
> In meen echter dat moslima's altijd enkel en alleen met moslimmannen mogen huwen.
> 
> Het ging erom dat de kinder als moslim moeten worden opgevoed en dat daar de man het beslissingrecht over heeft of zoiets.*


Dat dacht ik niet.

----------


## amadeus

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Dat dacht ik niet.*


toch wel:

_5:5 This day are (all) things good and pure made lawful unto you. The food of the people of the book is lawful unto you and yours is lawful unto them. (Lawful unto you in marriage) are (not only) chaste women who are believers, but chaste women among the people of the book, revealed before your time,- when ye give them their due dowers, and desire chastity, not lewdness, nor secret intrigues if any one rejects faith, fruitless is his work, and in the Hereafter he will be in the ranks of those who have lost (all spiritual good)._  

of in het nederlands:

5. Alle goede dingen zijn u deze dag geoorloofd. Het voedsel der mensen van het Boek is u geoorloofd en uw voedsel is hun toegestaan. *En geoorloofd zijn voor u kuise, gelovige vrouwen en kuise vrouwen uit het midden dergenen, wie het Boek was gegeven vr u ,*  wanneer gij haar haar huwelijksgift geeft, een geldig huwelijk aangaande en geen ontucht plegende, noch heimelijk minnaressen nemende. En wie het geloof verwerpt, diens werk is waarlijk tevergeefs en hij zal in het Hiernamaals onder de verliezers zijn. 


En vermits de man de VOOGD is over de vrouw en zij hem moet gehoorzamen, kan men daar de conclusie uit trekken dat de man beslist welke godsdienst de kinderen moeten volgen.

----------


## psradio

zondag 17 april kun je meepraten over dit onderwerp in psradio op 3fm - van 20 - 22 uur

----------


## hamas strijder

> Ik heb een vraagje en ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.
> Het zit zeg maar zo, mijn vriend is islamitisch en ik ben christelijk. Dat heeft tot nu toe nog geen problemen opgeleverd, maar ik vraag me af of dat nog zal komen. Ik heb er geen problemen mee dat hij niet christelijk is, omdat ik vind dat het niet belangrijk is welke naam je geloof draagt. Het gaat erom dat je gelooft. En hij ziet dat precies hetzelfde.
> 
> Nu vraag ik me af of een van ons zich zou moeten bekeren als we gaan trouwen.
> 
> Als iemand meer weet over relatie/huwelijk tussen een moslim en een andere- of niet gelovige dan zou ik graag horen hoe dat dan is gegaan.
> 
> Ook merk ik dat hij soms zou willen dat ik wat meer ingetogen was. Ik ben heel vrij opgevoed en ga makkelijk tegen dingen in, zo ook tegen mijn vriend. Uiteindelijk is het na veel discusieren eigenlijk wel zo dat zijn woorden wet zijn. Maar ik zou graag willen weten hoe dat binnen de moslim cultuur gaat. Moeten vrouwen hun mannen in alle gevallen geloven/vertrouwen/gehoorzamen of zijn er ook grenzen?
> 
> Als iemand me hierbij kan helpen, graag!


 nou kijk je moet eerst kijken wie er gaat bekeren in gevall van jou, dan moet je met getuigen die ook moslim zijn de shahada leren dat is een uitspraak die je bij de moskee wel zult leren als je echt bereid bent te bekeren inshallah, en dan ben je zo goed als moslim en mogen allah je verlede zondes vergeven. RABBI INNEE Z'ALAMTU NAFSEE FAGHFIRLEE INNAHOO LAA YAGHFIRUD 'D'UNOOBA ILLA ANTA-O Lord, I have wronged myself. So forgive me. Verily save You there is no one who can protect from the consequences of sinning

----------


## muslima_

Liefste, ik raad je om te keren naar de islaam...
Het zou jou veel helpen en + je vriend zal zeker blij zijn en wie weet nog trouwen  :Smilie:

----------


## kingdom34

> een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam.
> In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man.


Dan spreek je dit wel erg tegen.

"Fair in the eyes of men is the love of things they covet: women and sons, heaped-up hoards of gold and silver; horses..." Surah 3:14 

" and say to the believing women...that they should draw their veils over their bosoms and not display their beauty"Surah 24:31

"As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them, refuse to share their beds, beat them... " Surah 4:34 

Dat waren paar voorbeelden zo uit de Koran geplukt, ik snap wel dat de Koran wat je hier hebt er niet instaat wilde alleen maar even aantonen dat de islam degelijk erkent wordt dat een vrouw minder waard is als een man zoals je ziet in islamitische landen.

----------


## Kallikles

> Ik heb een vraagje en ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.
> Het zit zeg maar zo, mijn vriend is islamitisch en ik ben christelijk. Dat heeft tot nu toe nog geen problemen opgeleverd, maar ik vraag me af of dat nog zal komen. Ik heb er geen problemen mee dat hij niet christelijk is, omdat ik vind dat het niet belangrijk is welke naam je geloof draagt. Het gaat erom dat je gelooft. En hij ziet dat precies hetzelfde.
> 
> Nu vraag ik me af of een van ons zich zou moeten bekeren als we gaan trouwen.
> 
> Als iemand meer weet over relatie/huwelijk tussen een moslim en een andere- of niet gelovige dan zou ik graag horen hoe dat dan is gegaan.
> 
> Ook merk ik dat hij soms zou willen dat ik wat meer ingetogen was. Ik ben heel vrij opgevoed en ga makkelijk tegen dingen in, zo ook tegen mijn vriend. Uiteindelijk is het na veel discusieren eigenlijk wel zo dat zijn woorden wet zijn. Maar ik zou graag willen weten hoe dat binnen de moslim cultuur gaat. Moeten vrouwen hun mannen in alle gevallen geloven/vertrouwen/gehoorzamen of zijn er ook grenzen?
> 
> Als iemand me hierbij kan helpen, graag!


Vrede zij met jou,

Ik raad je aan van op te passen met de antwoorden die je hier kunt krijgen. Je kunt beter op zoek gaan naar antwoorden van geleerden met kennis van de islamitische traditie.

Volgens de meeste geleerden mag een moslimman trouwen met een christelijke vrouw. Er is een minderheid die gelooft dat een moslimman niet mag trouwen met een christelijke vrouw die in de Drie-Eenheid gelooft, daar dit een geval van "associationisme" is, het associren van andere entiteiten ("de Zoon", "de Heilige Geest") met Allah (sobhanahu wa ta3ala).

Volgens de opinie van de meerderheid is jouw bekering tot de islam dus geen vereiste voor het huwelijk.

Dit gezegd zijnde, er is zoveel schoonheid in de islamitische traditie dat het voor jou zeer verrijkend kan zijn om hiermee kennis te maken. Laat je niets wijsmaken door zij die van de islam een louter uiterlijk vertoon maken en ga op zoek naar de diepere spiritualiteit in de islam. 

Het is belangrijk in een huwelijk van wederzijds respect te hebben voor elkaar spirituele traditie en incha2 Allah voel je dan wel de aandrang om je te bekeren. Dit is zeer eenvoudig. Je spreekt gewoon de shahada uit, de geloofsgetuigenis, die in het Nederlands vertaald geeft: "Ik getuig dat er geen God is dan God, en ik getuig dat Mohammed Gods boodschapper is." Dit moet niet noodzakelijk voor getuigen zijn.

Wa Allahoe A3lam (en God weet het beter).

Vrede,
Kallikles

----------


## Steve Carell

Niemand, maar dan ook niemand moet deze dame dwingen tot een bekering tot wat voor geloof dan ook. Je kan nog zoveel willen, maar je kan niet het niet eisen.

Sterker; de vriend van deze dame zal zelf een keuze moeten maken. Is hij echt verliefd op haar dan zou haar moeten accepteren zo als zij is. Hij kan haar niet dwingen tot een bepaald geloof. Als zij als een christelijke dame door het leven wilt gaan, dan moet dat worden geaccepteerd. Uiteraard zullen er verschillen zijn, maar door hier mee om te gaan word je relatie alleen maar sterker.

Dame, in dit topic staan mooie maar veel valse woorden. Jij bepaald je eigen leven. Doe wat jij denk dat goed is.

----------


## Kallikles

> Niemand, maar dan ook niemand moet deze dame dwingen tot een bekering tot wat voor geloof dan ook. Je kan nog zoveel willen, maar je kan niet het niet eisen.
> 
> Sterker; de vriend van deze dame zal zelf een keuze moeten maken. Is hij echt verliefd op haar dan zou haar moeten accepteren zo als zij is. Hij kan haar niet dwingen tot een bepaald geloof. Als zij als een christelijke dame door het leven wilt gaan, dan moet dat worden geaccepteerd. Uiteraard zullen er verschillen zijn, maar door hier mee om te gaan word je relatie alleen maar sterker.
> 
> Dame, in dit topic staan mooie maar veel valse woorden. Jij bepaald je eigen leven. Doe wat jij denk dat goed is.


Niemand heeft de dame proberen aan te zetten zich te bekeren. Zeer integendeel, de meeste moslims hebben haar gezegd dat, vanuit islamitisch standpunt, niets haar moslimvriend verhindert om haar als christelijke vrouw te trouwen. Ze hebben ook benadrukt dat ze niet omwille van hem zich moet bekeren, maar enkel en alleen als ze daartoe een innerlijke drang voelt.

Tenslotte heeft Hamas-strijder (jawel, weer zo'n boze islamist) benadrukt dat ze eerst moesten beslissen of haar moslimvriend zich tot het Christendom wil bekeren of zij tot de islam. 

De mensen op dit forum hebben de dame gewoon proberen helpen met informatie waar ze om gevraagd had. Jij daarentegen gaat uit de bocht als je kritiek geeft op de vriend van de dame als zou hij haar "dwingen" om zich te bekeren. Jij weet absoluut niets van hun priv-leven af. Het past dus om daar vooral over te zwijgen en hen alle kansen gunnen om hun liefde te beleven. Er zijn al zovele huwelijken die mislukken. Als onbekenden zich gaan moeien, dan wordt het alleen maar erger.

Ieder moet zijn eigen spirituele keuzes kunnen maken. Anders heeft religie geen zin. Voorts wens ik alle huidige en toekomstige koppels veel geluk en veel liefde op de weg van het leven!

----------


## Convert

Ik zoek een relatie met een moslima want ben gefascineerd door hun cultuur. Ik vind dit interessante informatie want als ik het zo lees, zou ik me moeten bekeren tot de islam om met een moslima te kunnen trouwen. Ik ben momenteel een christen.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam.
> In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man.


Wat een mooie religie. Je hoeft als vrouw alleen maar je eigen geloof op te geven. Het komt niet in meneer op om misschien christen te worden, nee het vrouwtje moet maar moslima worden. Macho! Je zou haar geloof kunnen respecteren en haar eigen geloof gunnen. Iemand die vindt dat zijn partner zich maar moet aanpassen houdt alleen van zichzelf. Houden van is niet een ander willen veranderen, maar houden van iemand zoals die is, meneer de macho.

*In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man*

O ja? En waarom kent de islam dan wl polygynie maar gn Polyandrie?

Een vrouw heeft geen recht om met meerdere mannen te trouwen indien ze dat zou willen. 

En verder zijn er nog veel meer regels die mannen bevoordelen.

----------


## Kallikles

> Het komt niet in meneer op om misschien christen te worden, nee het vrouwtje moet maar moslima worden. Macho!


De dame in kwestie heeft reeds gezegd dat ze een gesprek hadden gehad over wie zich zou bekeren. Ook ken je noch de dame, noch haar vriend, dus heb je niet het recht om over hun relatie te oordelen. De dame is groot genoeg om zelf haar eigen keuzes te maken. Het is juist erg macho van jou om dat te veroordelen.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> De dame in kwestie heeft reeds gezegd dat ze een gesprek hadden gehad over wie zich zou bekeren. Ook ken je noch de dame, noch haar vriend, dus heb je niet het recht om over hun relatie te oordelen. De dame is groot genoeg om zelf haar eigen keuzes te maken. Het is juist erg macho van jou om dat te veroordelen.


Pardon, (ik) gn recht om hier te mogen oordelen over iets? Sinds wanneer zou ik niet mogen reageren op iets wat op een openbaar medium ter discussie wordt gesteld? En dan nog dit: ik oordeel *niet* over de relatie van de dame in kwestie. Nee ik bemoei mij slechts met de opmerking van moeslim, die zich overigens indirect wl met deze relatie bemoeit. Maar dat mag kennelijk wel van jou, want daar klaag je niet over. Kun jij eigenlijk wel begrijpend lezen? Want ik heb mij namelijk totaal niet bemoeit met de relatie in kwestie. Wijs aan waar ik mijn bemoei met deze relatie! 

Ik reageer slechts op wat op wat moeslim over christelijke vrouwen zegt:




> een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam.
> In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man.


Dat ik die vrouw al die niet ken is dus helemaal niet belangrijk, want daar ging het niet om. Het ging mij om die opmerking van moeslim: _"een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam."_ 

Wat moeslim zegt is een kennelijk algemene gewoonte of regel in de islam en heeft niet speciaal met de dame in kwestie te maken. Mijn reactie was daarop gericht. Dat blijkt ook duidelijk uit mijn reactie. Hieronder nog even die reactie van mij op moeslim. Reageer daar eens inhoudelijk op.




> Wat een mooie religie. Je hoeft als vrouw alleen maar je eigen geloof op te geven. Het komt niet in meneer op om misschien christen te worden, nee het vrouwtje moet maar moslima worden. Macho! Je zou haar geloof kunnen respecteren en haar eigen geloof gunnen. Iemand die vindt dat zijn partner zich maar moet aanpassen houdt alleen van zichzelf. Houden van is niet een ander willen veranderen, maar houden van iemand zoals die is, meneer de macho.
> 
> *In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man*
> 
> O ja? En waarom kent de islam dan wl polygynie maar gn Polyandrie?
> 
> Een vrouw heeft geen recht om met meerdere mannen te trouwen indien ze dat zou willen. 
> 
> En verder zijn er nog veel meer regels die mannen bevoordelen.

----------


## Kallikles

> Pardon, (ik) gn recht om hier te mogen oordelen over iets?


De dame mag haar eigen keuzes maken. Als je een probleem hebt met het feit dat haar vriend moslim is, dan zegt dat alleen iets over je machisme en xenofobie.

Het is opvallend hoe sexisme en xenofobie altijd tesamen gaan. Kijk maar naar Breivik.

----------


## Iznogoodh

> een christelijk persoon mag met een moslim trouwen mits die persoon bekeert tot moslim geloof oftewel Islam.
> In de Islam heeft een moslim vrouw net zoveel rechten als de man.


Duidelijk niet dus. De vrouw heeft in de islam minder rechten.
Ze erft maar de helft van een man;Ze mag zonder tostemming van haar man het huis niet verlaten;Ze kan niet zo maar van hem scheiden maar moet daarvoor naar de rechter terwij de man zonder opgaaf van redenen direct van haar kan scheiden;In bloedgeldzaken is haar leven maar de helft waard van dat van een man;De man is in het gezin de baas, zijn moet hem gehoorzamen en mag haar slaan;Ze kan maar een man hebben terwijl de man 4 vrouwen mag hebben en een ongelimiteerd aantal slavinnen;In bepaalde rechtszaken telt haar getuigenis maar voor de helft t.o.v. dat van de man;

Volgens een hadith noemde Mohamed vrouwen gebrekkig in intelligentie.

----------


## Kallikles

> Maar het is wel onrechtvaardig ja dat mannen wel sex voor het huwelijk mogen hebben!


Euh? De Koran veroordeelt dit zowel voor mannen als vrouwen, zonder onderscheid! Of heb jij een andere Koran uitgevonden?

----------


## KadirNL

ja leyla, je mag trouwen met je vriend.

je mag ook je geloof behouden, daar ben je vrij in.

Als je de koran hebt gelezen kun je lezen dat de koran ook de cristenen en de joden aanspreekt

de koran roept hen op tot denken, en tot het aanvaarden van dat er 1 god bestaat en dat god geen kinderen of vrouwen kan hebben, want god is almachtig en niet behoeftig.

Ook roept te koran de cristenen en joden om mohammed te accepteren als de laatste profeet.

als je de koran leest zul je zien dat er sommige dingen ook staan in de bijbel .

de koran is alomvattend. het is dus een heel groot boek.

je kunt ook veel informatie vinden over jezus en maria.

want wij accepteren namelijk alle profeten die door allah is verzonden.

----------


## staatie

ik zou ermee kappen,ongelijke juk.of hij moet een christen volgen,als je moslim gaat worden dan is je ziel verloren.want dan verwerp je Jezus!!en Hij is de enigste!!ga maar eens googelen hoe de islam is onstaan en de koran!
de bijbel bestaat al vele honderden jaren langergeschreven door mensen uit verschillende tijdgeneraties,en toch kondigden ze de Here Jezus aan die zou komen.mo heeft toen heel veel verha;en uit de bijbel gejat,zelfs de christenen in zijn tijd en de joden die vroegen zich af in die tijd van hoe kan dat nou waarom staan die zelfde verhalen die in de bijbel staan of in de tora in de koran?Jezeus word als een profeet gezien maar dat is Hij niet.Hij is de Zoon van de Levende God!ook Mozes hebben ze in de koran gezet en jona die in de walvis zat,al die verhalen gewoon gejat!dus als je moslima gaat worden weet wat je doet je doet Jezus uit je leven!kijk maar op het internet,ja die miljoenen mensen daar in het midden oosten die kunnen niet lezen of schrijven,ja die kan je alles wijsmaken.kijk maar eens wat die halve maan betekent en die sterren.die moslims aanbidden niet alla maar een afgod!!en de meeste willen dat niet weten,vooral omdat ze christenen zien als het westen en israel,die de meeste moslims haten.maar o zo stom want Israel is het volk van God.de palestijnen zijn pqas onstaan sinds de oprichting van de joodse staat.daarvoor waren dat gewoon arabieren die in het land van de joden woonden.want op dat land wonen de Iraelis al duizenden jaren.en die palestijnen pas een paar honderd jaar.er zijn als bewijs duizenden archeologische voorwerpen gevonden van de joden in Israel,van de palestijnen niks,misscchien een enkele stuks.lees julie het maar op internet.ik vond het al raar dat als ik wat uit de koran las of zag op tv dat die verhalen van bijv Mozes qallemaal in onze bijbel staan.dus goed kijken zoals die halve maan en die sterren,dze mensen aanbidden een afgod,iplv allah!!

----------


## Nientjj88

> ik zou ermee kappen,ongelijke juk.of hij moet een christen volgen,als je moslim gaat worden dan is je ziel verloren.want dan verwerp je Jezus!!en Hij is de enigste!!ga maar eens googelen hoe de islam is onstaan en de koran!
> de bijbel bestaat al vele honderden jaren langergeschreven door mensen uit verschillende tijdgeneraties,en toch kondigden ze de Here Jezus aan die zou komen.mo heeft toen heel veel verha;en uit de bijbel gejat,zelfs de christenen in zijn tijd en de joden die vroegen zich af in die tijd van hoe kan dat nou waarom staan die zelfde verhalen die in de bijbel staan of in de tora in de koran?Jezeus word als een profeet gezien maar dat is Hij niet.Hij is de Zoon van de Levende God!ook Mozes hebben ze in de koran gezet en jona die in de walvis zat,al die verhalen gewoon gejat!dus als je moslima gaat worden weet wat je doet je doet Jezus uit je leven!kijk maar op het internet,ja die miljoenen mensen daar in het midden oosten die kunnen niet lezen of schrijven,ja die kan je alles wijsmaken.kijk maar eens wat die halve maan betekent en die sterren.die moslims aanbidden niet alla maar een afgod!!en de meeste willen dat niet weten,vooral omdat ze christenen zien als het westen en israel,die de meeste moslims haten.maar o zo stom want Israel is het volk van God.de palestijnen zijn pqas onstaan sinds de oprichting van de joodse staat.daarvoor waren dat gewoon arabieren die in het land van de joden woonden.want op dat land wonen de Iraelis al duizenden jaren.en die palestijnen pas een paar honderd jaar.er zijn als bewijs duizenden archeologische voorwerpen gevonden van de joden in Israel,van de palestijnen niks,misscchien een enkele stuks.lees julie het maar op internet.ik vond het al raar dat als ik wat uit de koran las of zag op tv dat die verhalen van bijv Mozes qallemaal in onze bijbel staan.dus goed kijken zoals die halve maan en die sterren,dze mensen aanbidden een afgod,iplv allah!!


Dus jij leeert alles van op het internet ..!! Ghehe (Dat noem jij bewijs..??:P)
Klinkt alles Best racistsch zou je zeggen
Niet echt Christlijk..(teminste als je dat bent?? ,,Lijkt er niet op)

En hoe bedoel je alles is gejat uit de bijbel..?? De koran en de bijbel hebben gewoon heel veel overeenkomsten,maar dat is niet zo gek,aangezien er maar een waarheid is.. :knipoog:  zo zie je maar dat we allemaal niet zo veel van elkaar verschillen,,

----------


## Nientjj88

> Dus jij leeert alles van op het internet ..!! Ghehe (Dat noem jij bewijs..??:P)
> Klinkt alles Best racistsch zou je zeggen
> Niet echt Christlijk..(teminste als je dat bent?? ,,Lijkt er niet op)
> 
> En hoe bedoel je alles is gejat uit de bijbel..?? De koran en de bijbel hebben gewoon heel veel overeenkomsten,maar dat is niet zo gek,aangezien er maar een waarheid is.. zo zie je maar dat we allemaal niet zo veel van elkaar verschillen,,


Snap eerlijk gezecht zowizo niet zo goed waarom mensen zich zo vaak met elkaar bemoeien als het om het geloof gaat ,of het belachelijk maken, of iemand probeert te overtuigen om een bepaalt geloof te volgen, alsof het allemaaaal een spelletje is
Geloooof komt vanuit je zelf ,en iedereen moet gewoon leven hoe die dat zelf prettig vind,met geloof of zonder geloof

----------


## Nientjj88

Owjah:P 
Ik zelf Ben niet gedoopt,, dus niet christlijk ,geen moslim, maar ben wel eerlijk,en volgens mij altijd respectvol.
Ik Geloof zeker dat het leven iets waardevols is,en dat god zkr bestaat ,alleen ik kijk er net iets anders tegen aan,.
En mijn vriend is moslim,en dat ik het dat niet zou zijn is nooid een issue geweest, en zijn familie is ook ontzettend lief voor me.
We wonen al een hele tijd samen,en trouwen komt vast ook nog wel.. :grote grijns:

----------


## moi_marokkina

Een moslim mag niet trouwen met een veel godenaanbidster.Dat zijn christelijke en joodse mensen.Dit word ten strengste verboden voor zowel man als vrouw.

----------

